# MAC - Dame Edna Swatches - Dec 08



## MAC_Whore (Sep 13, 2008)

Place all your *Dame Edna* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Dame Edna discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Dame Edna colour story thread.*


----------



## lara (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dame Edna Swatches*





*Fineshine*





Crystal Avalanche, *Fineshine*, Silver Ring


----------



## Bluebell (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Dame Edna - Dec 08*

l/g Splendid:


----------



## ticki (Dec 4, 2008)

looky what i saw in my local MAC store!  not released yet, but they were setting up the display.






oh, i forgot to mention that each dame edna item comes with a little card that has one of her quotes on it.


----------



## ticki (Dec 6, 2008)

here's the lippies, palette swatches and a close up of the highlight powder.  the highlight powder has a frost overlay and the main powder itself isn't quite so shimmery as the top layer would have you believe.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is the pic of the Dame Edna collection that macdaisy purchased and sent the pic to me so that I can post them for her.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all!  I was able to get a sample of Gladiola lipstick off ebay and wanted to share some pictures of the lipstick as well as some swatches.  Since it is a sample it is not in the special purple packaging.  I figure that most of you care about the lipstick anyways so enjoy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All swatches done on NW15 skin with no lip liner or base.
















Gladiola Lipstick without flash:





Gladiola Lipstick with flash:


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 15, 2008)

All images are clickable thumbnails:


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 22, 2008)

More from *rio5743* on ebay

Wisteria trio


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 23, 2008)

These are NOT MINE. These are from Pursebuzz.com.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 27, 2008)

Taken with my new Canon PS SD 1100 8 mp on NC35

No Flash:


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 27, 2008)

All swatches on NC20 skin.  Enjoy!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 27, 2008)

Haul (w/a couple Chill items):





http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m...p/IMG_4636.jpg
(Reflects Transparent Teal) Splendid, Spectacle, Varicose Violet










Spectacle





Splendid





Splendid on lips


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 27, 2008)

nail polishes
top: Asiatique; bottom: Varicose Violet





lipsticks
top to bottom: Kanga Rouge, Coral Polyp, Gladiola





lipglasses
top to bottom: Possum Nose Pink, Splendid, Hot Frost 





eyeshadow palettes
top row: Wisteria Eye Trio; bottom row: Royal Tour Eye Trio





high-light powders
top: What a Dame!; bottom: Spectacle




left: What a Dame!; right: Spectacle





everything together
with flash




without flash





some comparisons:
Spectacle on the left, Alpha Girl beauty powder on the right (Alpha girl is more pink/red and more pigmented)




Vegas Volt on the left, Coral Polyp on the right (Vegas Volt is lighter and more yellow/orange)




Kanga Rouge in the centre. top left: Ruby Woo; top right: Lady Bug; bottom left: Russian Red; bottom right: MAC Red


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 27, 2008)

Coral Polyp lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very bright. Very pigmented.
















Just a comparison beside the only other 'coral' lipstick I have.. Lollipop Lovin from Heatherette


----------



## mochabean (Dec 28, 2008)

FYI, I have very pigmented lips, am an NC42 in MAC or a #153 in MUFE HD Foundation

Coral Polyp l/s on unlined lips













Hot Frost l/g on unlined lips


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 28, 2008)

Kanga-rouge on lips, NC30, with flash





Coral Polyp on lips, NC30, with flash


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 28, 2008)

coral polyp l/s on nc42 forgive my nasty face its 5:00 am and just got home couldnt wait to play with them

[no flash]





with splendid l/s [flash]


----------



## KarlaSugar (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Growing Wings (Dec 30, 2008)

On paler than NW15 

From left to right:
Vegas Volt, Coral Poylp, Costa Chick, Possum Nose Pink, Venetian
Speak Louder, Gladiola, Chatterbox, Hot Frost, Cult Face (LE Fafi)

With flash





Without flash





Gladiola and Hot Frost with flash





Coral Poylp with flash





Coral Poylp and Possum Nose Pink with flash


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## leogecko (Jan 4, 2009)

What a dame!-highlightpowder compared to Smooth Harmony-beautypowder (heatherette LE):




and swatches:


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 4, 2009)

Pics are clickable!

Left to right: l/s Kanga Rouge, Gladiola, Coral Polyp





Left to right: l/g Possum Nose Pink, Hot Frost, Splendid





All lippies





Nail lacquer Varicose Violet 





Nail lacquer Asiatique





Both Nail lacquers 





Thanks.


----------



## Bluebell (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Girl about town (Jan 5, 2009)

dame edna lipsticks coral polyp and gladiola with show orchid and ravishing

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Ernie (Jan 6, 2009)

Varicose Violet N/P


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 7, 2009)

Varicose Violet swatches (painted on one layer without any base or top coat). I'll edit and upload pics of Gladiola and Coral Polyp when I have the time to take pictures of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Click on pictures to enlarge.

Disclaimer: Color is not accurately reflected in the pictures (it is slightly brighter and more purple in real life); I think it's because pictures aren't able to capture the blue-and-pink glittery sheen in the nail lacquer.


----------



## Mrs.Mara (Jan 7, 2009)

Today i made some swatches (I hope the pictures are not to big?) :














http://i490.photobucket.com/albums/r...DameEdna-0.jpg


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 8, 2009)

Click on pictures to enlarge (pardon my nasty skin though, I'm having a breakout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Left to right.
1) Lips with chapstick on.
2) Gladiola (without flash).
3) Gladiola (with flash).
4) Coral Polyp (without flash).
5) Coral Polyp (with flash).

Note: Lipsticks were swatched over clear chapstick and Spice lipliner on the outline of lips.

Coral Polyp kinda makes my lips look fuller, don't you think?


----------



## Karrie (Jan 8, 2009)

with flash


----------



## red (Jan 10, 2009)

*What a Dame!*


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hot Frost, Gladiola, Splendid, Coral Polyp, Possum Nose Pink*




*Gladiola, Hot Frost, Splendid, Possum Nose Pink, Coral Polyp*




*Girl About Town, Gladiola, Coral Polyp, Electro*




*Electro, Coral Polyp *



 
*Melrose Mood, Snob, Gladiola, Girl About Town, Too Fab*




*Melrose Mood, Snob, Gladiola, Girl About Town, Too Fab
*


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Swatches are also available at my blog site.


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 13, 2009)

Spectacle:















Royal Tour Eye Trio:





Kanga-rouge:





Possum Nose Pink:


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

Splendid lipglass (frost)
Hot Frost lipglass (frost)
Possum Nose Pink lipglass (frost)
Kanga-Rouge lipstick (amplified creme)
Gladiola lipstick (matte)
Coral Polyp (amplified creme) 





Varicose Violet nail polish





Kanga-Rouge lipstick (amplified creme)





Gladiola (matte) 





Coral Polyp lipstick (amplified creme)





Splendid (frost)





Possum Nose Pink (frost)





Hot Frost (frost)





What A Dame!





Spectacle


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 13, 2009)

- on top: Dame Edna, Wisteria Eye Trio
- Heatherette, Trio 1

in daylight


----------



## rocketqueen (Jan 13, 2009)

Kanga-rouge on lips:


----------



## hellokitty235 (Jan 17, 2009)

gladiola lipstick from Dame Edna and Frozen Dream lipglass from Chill collection:






Dame Edna gloss and lipstick swatches:


----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 21, 2009)

I caved and bought Gladiola lipstick! 

Anyway, here are some swatches and comparison..

L-R: pink nouveau, up the amp, gladiola, hollywood nights










L-R: pink nouveau, up the amp, gladiola, hollywood nights


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's Asiatique nail lacquer for ya! Since I'm wearing it today, thought I might as well post a swatch pic here.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 26, 2009)

*Possum Nose Pink ( Dame Edna)*
Style Minx (Heatherette)
Totally It (Fafi)
Fashion (Dress Camp)
Malibu Barbie (Barbie)


----------



## vanessagarcia (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## Mirtika (Mar 4, 2009)

Indoor, under strong light: Coral Polyp lipstick with Possum Nose Pink lipglass on NC44 olive skin (with apologies for my crappy blurry pic on five year old camera phone):






(figured I'd post it, late, cause these are still for sale and I just got em today)


----------

